
Apple-Google Antitrust Case Is Going To Trial, And It’s Steve Jobs’ Fault - jordhy
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/steve-jobs-antitrust/
======
jordhy
I can't believe how Techcrunch threw Steve Job's name into the title of this
story just to gain some early weekend traffic.

~~~
hef19898
Without going into too much detail of how techcrunch creates traffic, if it
really was the cited comment from Steve Jobs which let to the decission to let
the case go forward they weren't that wrong.

Even if not, Jobs was Apple CEO when these agreements were met (if they were
actually met, waht will be shown during the lawsuite), so I already saw worse
traffis creating headlines elsewhere.

